# mon ipod nano ne recharge pas sur secteur!



## verinok (17 Mars 2009)

bonjour!!
je suis une nouvelle adepte de l'ipod!!je m'en suis rapporté un 8go des States, toute fiere!!
je me suis achetée un imotion....ravie..mais mon ipod ne recharge ni sur secteur, ni sur imotion..que sur mon pc...
ça m'embete!!!
je voyage beaucoup et suis obligée de "quemander" aux détenteurs d'ordi..
que dois je faire??????????????????


----------



## JB2201 (8 Décembre 2009)

Mon iPod nano 5G ne se charge que sur mon PC.

Je voyage beaucoup et je ne veux pas trasporter plusieurs adaptateurs secteur/USB. 

Celui que j'ai déjà charge mon GPS, mais il ne charge pas le produit Apple. Pourtant il délivre 500mA sous 5V!

Je suspecte un circuit spécial dans chargeurs Apple et compatibles????

J'ai envie de retourner ce lecteur MP3 à la FNAC et d'en choisir un autre qui utilise moins d'astuces propriétaires.


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

http://dreamlayers.blogspot.com/2008/12/video-ipod-wont-charge-via-usb-wont.html


----------

